#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Hoe ik iemand gevangen neem.

## samir 1977

Dit is een verzonnen verhaal. Ik ga Annalies gevangen nemen.

Annalies is een meid van 16 jaar ze is vaak in het park te vinden. Ik zal haar ontvoeren en ze zal als een gevangene later met me meelopen. Ik zal haar ontvoeren. Ik zal haar in kerstvakantie gevangen nemen omdat ze dan op haar mooist is met al het bont aan. Ik stuur haar eerst een sms, hierop krijg ik niks terug. Annalies wil me niet ontmoeten in het park. Dan op een koude avond komt er toch een app ik kom. Heb me mooie bontjas aan.

----------


## samir 1977

Ik besluit annalies van achteren te benaderen en zo te overmeesteren. Annalies weet nog van niets en trek die avond haar dikke bontjas aan. Ze doet zelfs nog een wollen sjaal om haar nek. Annalies is vaker bij vriendinen buiten in het park alleen vanavond stiekum bij mij.

----------


## samir 1977

Ik zet in de kelder waar ik Annalies gevangen hou de ketting op 1 meter 80 waardoor Annalies op haar tenen moet staan. Dan ga ik naar het park waar ik Annalies gevangen zal ga nemen.

----------


## samir 1977

Ik zie Annalies staan in het park. Ze heeft een dikke bontjas aan met sjaal om de nek. Ik geniet als ze der zit. Ze heefd een dikke bontmuts op en dan doe ik slaapspul op een doek en besluip haar van achteren. Dan plaats ik de doek voor haar mond en trek haar mee de bosjes in. Ze spartelt tegen maar na enkele minuten is ze slap. Ik leg haar op een schoon stuk asvalt met de rug naar me toe. En begin haar te fouieren. Ik haar haar mobiel en beurs weg en bind handen vast. Ik doe ze onder elkaar vast zodat ze goed vast zit. Als ze een beetje bij komt blinddoek ik haar en plaats rustig een balletje in haar mond. Annalies is bang en knikt dat ze braaf meewerkt en meegaat lopen. Haar bontjas is een beetje smerig. Ze is nu mijn slavin.

----------


## samir 1977

Annalies is en bang en doet braaf haar mond wijd open als ik het vraag. Ik doe haar een plastic balletje in haar mond en bind die strak om haar schedel. Ze zegt dat het pijn doet, ik reageer er niet op en antwoord slavin niet praten. Dan krijgt ze leren riempjes om de polsen. Ze zal straks de handen boven haar hoofd vastgebonden houden. Ik dwing annalies op haar tenen te staan. Annalies heeft leren riemen om de polsen er zit een ketting tussen. Ik hang dat ketting aan een spijker en dwing haar zo op haar tenen te staan. Ze draagt een zwarte blinddoek. Ik geniet van mijn slavin.

----------

